# Getting a Handwheel of the Large Dial Heavy 10.



## Benji (Jun 20, 2012)

It hot outside today so I decided to so some inside the cellar work. Its  cool down there.

I am working on installing a taper attachment on my South Bend Heavy 10 lathe. The cross slide feed screw is broken and needs to be fixed. The keyed section, where the handwheel sits, is missing.




I should have had some dimensions in my files but I could not find them. I decided to remove the handwheel on my (non-taper attachment screw) and measure the missing piece.

Usually I just use a small puller I have to pull the handles off. Here is the normal process.




In this case the large ball end of the hand wheel prevents this and I had to invent another approach. In addition I remembered that the threaded end was somewhat buggered the last tie I tried to do this. Is much shorter than it should be and this complicates the task. 

I started with a large washer; I cut a slot into the hole, filed the ends and filed a relief. I turned the end of the puller to 0.312 and redid the taper point.




That worked for a bit.. However there is a round key holding the handwheel on and the tip on the puller soon hit that. I did not want to make the tip of the puller any smaller and also by now the handwheel had moved away by 1/8”.

I made a new brace out of 1/8 thick 1” wide and 2” long steel. This had a 5/16 hole on center and a hacksaw cut slot. It slips just behind the center part of the handwheel. I also made a sleeve to go on the end of the puller. This has an extension that was 0.215” in diameter and ½” long. Knowing that the pin is 3/32 helped with this.




That finally removed the handwheel. Without a doubt the most difficult one I have run across. Here it is with the shop made tools I used.




But I did bugger the 12-24 end of my existing cross feed screw and I will need to fix that.


----------

